# Hunt continues for clues to hiker’s killer



## Greg (Nov 26, 2001)

By KATHRYN MARCHOCKI 
Union Leader Staff

Investigators yesterday continued to hunt for the killer of a Canadian psychologist found stabbed to death last week on a popular Mount Washington hiking trail. 

“They’re doing a thorough search of the area and will continue to do that. They are following up with people she knew as well as any leads they get from the public or from other sources,” said state prosecutor Kelly Ayotte, who heads the attorney general’s homicide unit. 

Searchers found the body of Louise Chaput, a 52-year-old marital counselor from Sherbrooke, Quebec, near Glen Boulder Trail Thanksgiving Day about a quarter mile from her car and the Appalachian Mountain Club’s Pinkham Notch base camp. 

Chaput was hiking alone when she was murdered, Ayotte said. She was last seen alive Nov. 15. 

Investigators have yet to determine if Chaput was killed at random or knew her killer, Ayotte said. 

“The investigation is still ongoing and that’s why we’re asking the public to exercise caution and common sense. But there are some things they can do that are concrete that will allow them to still enjoy the national forest,” she said. 

Hikers should leave an itinerary, travel with a companion and register at trailheads, she said. 

Ayotte would not say whether a weapon was recovered. She also would not comment on motive or if investigators have suspects. 

Whether Chaput was attacked by more than one person “hasn’t been ruled out,” she said. 

Ayotte urged the public to contact investigators if they saw anything or have information about Chaput’s death. 

“If anyone was hiking that day who may have seen something or even seen her, contact police. Even if, to them, it doesn’t seem significant, contact police and let them make that determination,” she said. 

State Police may be reached at 1-800-852-3411. 

Chaput was reported missing by her boyfriend Nov. 19 after she did not return from a series of day hikes she planned in the Pinkham Notch area. 

She made reservations at the AMC’s Pinkham Notch lodge, but never showed up. 

A search was launched Tuesday. Her car was found near the trailhead, off Route 16 just south of the lodge. 

Her body was not found until about 4:20 p.m. Thursday. 

Searchers may have been able to find her body sooner if they knew where she planned to hike, Ayotte said. Initial searches were done in more remote locations based on the best information rescue workers had at the time, she said. 

“My understanding is they did some searches in some more distant areas first, areas that she had talked about going to. They didn’t have a specific itinerary from her. That obviously would have made it easier to find her quicker,” Ayotte said. 

New Hampshire authorities are working with their Canadian counterparts to retrace Chaput’s steps, she said. 

Chaput was 5-foot-7 and weighed about 160 pounds. She had brown hair and brown eyes.

Source


----------

